# Show me your lofts!



## MeanCheek (6 mo ago)

I need ideas (or plans) for a small homer loft! Pictures of yours would be wonderful!


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

No problem, 
I just built a small loft in my backyard, I will post a pic tomorrow for you to see.


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

4x6 loft I built for my homers…wish I went bigger


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

This Loft I built by myself is approximately 4x6, is my own design. The Roof is 1/2” Plexiglass.


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Mercedes15, your loft has no ventilation the hot air can not get out of your loft, the roof of plexiglass will have the sun beating down on them all day they can die in that loft, you need to make some changes on the roof you can replace it with wood or maybe get some sun reflector shingles and cover the roof with them, and you need vents all around the bottom of the loft also all around the top of the loft


----------



## MeanCheek (6 mo ago)

What about landing-strips and traps? Bobwires?


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

beachwood45789 said:


> Hi Mercedes15, your loft has no ventilation the hot air can not get out of your loft, the roof of plexiglass will have the sun beating down on them all day they can die in that loft, you need to make some changes on the roof you can replace it with wood or maybe get some sun reflector shingles and cover the roof with them, and you need vents all around the bottom of the loft also all around the top of the loft
> View attachment 102378


You can't see from the Pic, there is a vent in the Bottom back and Top Back of cage.
The left side is open with just chicken wire near the top, and the right side has an exhaust fan near the top.

The Plexiglass does not get Hot in the Sun, I known that hard to believe but I did investigate the design before I started.


Thanks


----------



## MeanCheek (6 mo ago)

The Sputnik traps are neat!


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

mercedes15 said:


> You can't see from the Pic, there is a vent in the Bottom back and Top Back of cage.
> The left side is open with just chicken wire near the top, and the right side has an exhaust fan near the top.
> 
> The Plexiglass does not get Hot in the Sun, I known that hard to believe but I did investigate the design before I started.
> ...


sounds good i could not see the vents


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

MeanCheek said:


> The Sputnik traps are neat!


Hi MeanCheek, read this be for you build your loft www.racingpigeonsport.com/loft/ that web site is not working so i took a screen shot


----------



## MeanCheek (6 mo ago)

beachwood45789 said:


> Hi MeanCheek, read this be for you build your loft www.racingpigeonsport.com/loft/


Thanks!
I'm off to go and read!


----------



## MeanCheek (6 mo ago)

I am fairly well versed in poultry/pigeon housing needs. Mostly, I want to learn about very pigeon specific things. Traps, nests, perches and the like!


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

CarloSantoro said:


> 4x6 loft I built for my homers…wish I went bigger


Hi Carlo,

How many birds can you fit in your loft?


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

mercedes15 said:


> Hi Carlo,
> 
> How many birds can you fit in your loft?


I have about 45-50 homers in it now. Plenty of boxes and perches. Plus I have my birds out amost everyday even in rain or snow.


----------



## MeanCheek (6 mo ago)

What about pictures of the insides?


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Mercedes15, you need 2 square feet per bird your loft is 6ft high 4ft wide and 6ft long that equals 24 square feet that equals to 12 pigeons, 40 or 45 pigeons is way to many birds


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

MeanCheek said:


> What about pictures of the insides?
> [/QU





MeanCheek said:


> What about pictures of the insides?


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

I have 5 large next boxes with nest fronts and 25 regular sized boxes,a few pearches . I know the sq ft. rule, but don’t know many people who actually follow. The coop was built originally for 24 birds though with that intent.


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, i only count 18 birds where are the other 27?


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

These are older photos that I had of the loft.


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, you know those big nest boxes are about 10 to 12 inches deep your loft is not 4 feet wide anymore it is now about 3 feet wide now i dont know how you can even put 30 pigeons in that loft


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

If I can figure out how to upload a video I will


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Carlo, im not trying to be the bad guy here, i am just pointing out a few things dont get mad at me ok you are the only guy that has the right setup on the loft you made a very nice landing board and the right size, most people make them so small like a postage stamp im sure you know how to break in a young bird team most guys dont have a clue at what there doing. you dont have to prove anything to me, those pics of your birds every one of them looked real sharp and very healthy


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

beachwood45789 said:


> Hi Carlo, im not trying to be the bad guy here, i am just pointing out a few things dont get mad at me ok you are the only guy that has the right setup on the loft you made a very nice landing board and the right size, most people make them so small like a postage stamp im sure you know how to break in a young bird team most guys dont have a clue at what there doing. you dont have to prove anything to me, those pics of your birds every one of them looked real sharp and very healthy


I know . I’m not disagreeing with you on my loft being over crowded. I originally made the coop for 12-20 birds. I know an over crowded loft causes stress which can cause sickness. I have had birds my whole life and so has my father. I keep the loft clean and the birds are out every day.


----------



## MeanCheek (6 mo ago)

How was the military able to train them to home to mobile lofts?


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hi Carlo,

My loft is about the same size as yours, but I can only fit the most 12 birds. 
I wish I could fix more, what type of perches do you use?
How to you organize your nest boxes and perches to accommodate so many birds?
Does each bird have a perch?

Thanks


----------



## MeanCheek (6 mo ago)

I really like this little loft! Is it good?

WE TRAPPED A PIGEON!! ( NOT MINE ) - YouTube


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, that loft is not wide enough 4ft more would be ok and the birds should not just fly in from the trap there should be a landing board at least 10 inches wide so they walk in on the board then go to there nest box or perch, he does not have a landing inside his loft cause the loft is not wide enough he should have put up a board with hinges on it so he could put it up or down


----------



## MeanCheek (6 mo ago)

So, if I built a loft like, say, yours @mercedes15 , is it big enough for the birds if they're not flown every day? I have a long, cold (-32 was last years coldest.), dark, winter.


----------



## MeanCheek (6 mo ago)

Does anyone have sputnik plans? For a small one? How wide? How tall?


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

mercedes15 said:


> Hi Carlo,
> 
> My loft is about the same size as yours, but I can only fit the most 12 birds.
> I wish I could fix more, what type of perches do you use?
> ...


I originally Built my loft for 12-24 birds. I have 15 10x10 boxes (normal size ) and 5 with next fronts 18x10. Each pair has their own box. Also have small simple perch don’t remember measurements. I have to many birds though


----------

